# Enigma da risolvere, aiuto !



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

Quest'estate nella sepranza che la donna della mia vita (QUI) prendesse l'iniziativa di scrivermi ho deciso di iscrivermi ad un app che permette alle altre persone di scriverti in totale anonimato ed ho pubblicato il link sul mio profilo Facebook visibile a tutti (anche a chi non è mio amico).

Poco tempo dopo ho iniziato a rivevere dei messaggi molto intensi ed importanti, ve ne incollo un paio dei primi:



> Avrei voglia di un bagno di mezzanotte con te, nel mare più mite. Vorrei tornare verso un letto nostro, scalza, con la pelle salata. Buttare il mio costume e il tuo sul pavimento appena varcata la soglia di casa. Fare l'amore. Carezzarti. Dormire insieme. Ma di persona non te lo dirò. Ho letto che per te questi messaggi servono per giocare, giusto?!



e



> Ti piacciono le pesche bianche? A me fanno impazzire. Oggi ne ho portata una con me. Questo pomeriggio all'ombra di un albero volevo mangiarla. Prima l'ho misurata con i palmi delle mani, con le dita. Aveva questa buccia setosa coperta da una lieve peluria dorata... Proprio come le guance di un uomo. Profumava di infanzia, di estate, di zucchero. L'ho portata alle labbra, solo per baciarla, solo per strofinarmela addosso. Sapeva di te. Non l'ho più mangiata.



Giusto per farvi capire il tenore dei messaggi. Inizialmente tutti scritti abbastanza in bello stile, senza errori grammaticali, abbreviazioni o sbagli con la punteggiatura.
Nel frattempo mi sono incontrato con la donna della mia vita ma i messaggi sono continuati, anche se ad un certo punto lo stile è cambiato, diventando evidentemente imperfetto. 
Sospettavo tantissimo che la donna della mia vita, una volta iniziati a vederci, volesse usare questo sistema per capire se faccio lo scemo con altre, ed allora questa anonima mi ha scritto di essere molto carina fino a chiedermi settimana scorsa di incontrarci faccia a faccia. Io non ho mai risposto per evitare di cadere nella potenziale trappola della donna della mia vita.
Ma i messaggi continuano ad arrivare ed esiste anche a possibilità che si tratti di un'altra persona (Tutte le decine e decine di indizi che mi ha passato DOPO l'incontro con la donna della mia cita portano a pensare che non sia lei). Le ho anche chiesto espressamente se mi ha mai scritto anonimamente e mi ha detto di no, ma potrebbe mentire.

Ma veniamo al punto, poi se la cosa vi intrigherà vi posso dire anche tutti gli altri indizi.

Ieri ha iniziato a mandarmi una lettera ogni ora:
*A
M
O
R*

e stamattina mi ha mandato altre due lettere

*M
N*

poco fa un'altra:

*I*

Quindi la frase finora sembrerebbe
*AMOR MN I*

Per me non significa nulla, c'è qualcuno che ha qualche brillante idea di come potrebbe essere decifrata ? Anagammi ? Booooohhh ! Ho bisogno di idee grazie !


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Ottobre 2017)

mamma mia ma a me mai succedono ste cose?
vai subito a conoscerla


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quest'estate nella sepranza che la donna della mia vita (QUI) prendesse l'iniziativa di scrivermi ho deciso di iscrivermi ad un app che permette alle altre persone di scriverti in totale anonimato ed ho pubblicato il link sul mio profilo Facebook visibile a tutti (anche a chi non è mio amico).
> 
> Poco tempo dopo ho iniziato a rivevere dei messaggi molto intensi ed importanti, ve ne incollo un paio dei primi:
> 
> ...



Mi spiace spezzare la magia, ma qui ti svela il suo nome: Marino M.


----------



## neoxes (4 Ottobre 2017)

1: in marmo
2: ma minor
3: marmi no
4: mi norma


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> mamma mia ma a me mai succedono ste cose?
> vai subito a conoscerla



Neppure a me succedevano fino a poco tempo fa.

Sono molto tentato, perchè una che ti scrive certe cose (oltre a giurare di essere carina) non può non intrigarti.
Mi trattiene solo il fatto che penso che possa essere una prova a cui mi sta sottoponendo la donna di cui sono innamorato, e non voglio rischiare di perderla.


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi spiace spezzare la magia, ma qui ti svela il suo nome: Marino M.



Ecco ! Pensavo proprio a lui !


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> 1: in marmo
> 2: ma minor
> 3: marmi no
> 4: mi norma



Ma non hanno senso ! 

Io pensavo che AMOR fosse una parola finita, e solo M N I siano le parti da interpretare. Bisogna anche considerare che potrebbe mandarmi nuove lettere.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma non hanno senso !
> 
> Io pensavo che AMOR fosse una parola finita, e solo M N I siano le parti da interpretare. Bisogna anche considerare che potrebbe mandarmi nuove lettere.



Leggi dall'ultima lettera alla prima : A M O R diviene ROMA!!!


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leggi dall'ultima lettera alla prima : A M O R diviene ROMA!!!



Grandeeeeeeeee !
Dunque quest'estate go conosciuto una ragazza romana che sono quasi certo che si sia innamorata di me, quindi potrebbe assolutamente essere ! L'unica cosa che non torna è come fa a dirmi di vederci faccia a faccia... ?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grandeeeeeeeee !
> Dunque quest'estate go conosciuto una ragazza romana che sono quasi certo che si sia innamorata di me, quindi potrebbe assolutamente essere ! L'unica cosa che non torna è come fa a dirmi di vederci faccia a faccia... ?



mn aroma = milan - roma? Non è che ti è venuta a trovare allo stadio domenica scorsa???


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

Mi ha mandato un'altra lettera: A

Quindi: A M O R M N I A


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> mn aroma = milan - roma? Non è che ti è venuta a trovare allo stadio domenica scorsa???



Non abbiamo mai parlato di calcio, e non ero allo stadio Domenica.


----------



## neoxes (4 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi ha mandato un'altra lettera: A
> 
> Quindi: A M O R M N I A



Omnia vincit amor et nos cedamus amori

A volte si scrive anche: Amor omnia vincit oppure Omnia vincit amor.

Ti sarai perso la o di omnia.


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

Ed invece è arrivata ora una *V*

Continuando a leggere al contrario come suggerito da [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] potrebbe essere:

VAI NM ROMA


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ed invece è arrivata ora una *V*
> 
> Continuando a leggere al contrario come suggerito da [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] potrebbe essere:
> 
> VAI NM ROMA



Iniziali di una 'conoscenza romana'? Vai NM ROMA.


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Iniziali di una 'conoscenza romana'? Vai NM ROMA.



Recentemente ho conosciuto 3 ragazze romane ma le iniziali sono AF, VC e GD, non centrano nulla.
Comunque questa è una vera giocherellona eh ! Che voglia ha di fare sta cosa ?!?
Però è bello, mi manda a male ma in modo divertente.


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

A m o r m n i a v *n*


----------



## Mou (4 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> A m o r m n i a v *n*



Come ha già detto qualcun altro, è chiaramente _amor vincit omnia_, Virgilio, _Bucoliche_. Comunque ormai sono diventato un fan di questo mistero


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Neppure a me succedevano fino a poco tempo fa.
> 
> Sono molto tentato, perchè una che ti scrive certe cose (oltre a giurare di essere carina) non può non intrigarti.
> Mi trattiene solo il fatto che penso che possa essere una prova a cui mi sta sottoponendo la donna di cui sono innamorato, e non voglio rischiare di perderla.



beh ma se ti scriveva già da prima è difficile che sia lei?
poi potresti attuare con la paraculata del tipo ci vediamo ma in amicizia  cosi se fossa la tua tipa hai la scusa pronta e in tanto puoi vedere chi è questa


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

Amormniavnci


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

Amormniavncit


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2017)

Ok ragazzi ci siamo è finita.
Mi ha scritto:

Suddivisione: 4 lettere, 5 lettere , 6 lettere


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ok ragazzi ci siamo è finita.
> Mi ha scritto:
> 
> Suddivisione: 4 lettere, 5 lettere , 6 lettere



Peccato che le lettere sono 13


----------



## VonVittel (4 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ok ragazzi ci siamo è finita.
> Mi ha scritto:
> 
> Suddivisione: 4 lettere, 5 lettere , 6 lettere



Si è dimenticata di qualche lettera  

Amor omnia vincit. 

Comunque è una storia davvero curiosa e interessante!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ok ragazzi ci siamo è finita.
> Mi ha scritto:
> 
> Suddivisione: 4 lettere, 5 lettere , 6 lettere



Come diceva un altro utente è chiaro ora si tratta di 'Amor omnia vincit', abbiamo addirittura scomodato Virgilio!!!!
Non fosse che mancano la 'o' di omnia e la 'i' di vincit?
Semplice omissione o anche questo ha un significato criptico ? Io opto per la seconda : chi gioca alla caccia al tesoro prepara ogni mossa e non lascia nulla al caso.


----------



## Gas (5 Ottobre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come diceva un altro utente è chiaro ora si tratta di 'Amor omnia vincit', abbiamo addirittura scomodato Virgilio!!!!



Sì, siete stati bravissimi, avevate azzeccato la frase in anticipo. Lei ha confermato che è giusta.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non fosse che mancano la 'o' di omnia e la 'i' di vincit?
> Semplice omissione o anche questo ha un significato criptico ? Io opto per la seconda : chi gioca alla caccia al tesoro prepara ogni mossa e non lascia nulla al caso.



Ancora una volta grazie per l'ispirazione, non avevo pensato che le due lettere mancanti potessero essere un indizio. Avevo pensato "Beh, non è che fosse molto difficile alla fine, mi ha dato tutte le lettere tranne solo due.", in effetti è stato strano ometterne solo due.

Detto ciò... la O e la I non mi dicono nulla ! 
Nessuna iniziale.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Neppure a me succedevano fino a poco tempo fa.
> 
> Sono molto tentato, perchè una che ti scrive certe cose (oltre a giurare di essere carina) non può non intrigarti.
> Mi trattiene solo il fatto che penso che possa essere una prova a cui mi sta sottoponendo la donna di cui sono innamorato, e non voglio rischiare di perderla.



Ma una cosa non ho capito... se stai gia uscendo con la donna della tua vita, perchè sei interessato a questa potenziale nuova donna? Non hai gia ciò che vuoi?


----------



## Gas (5 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> beh ma se ti scriveva già da prima è difficile che sia lei?
> poi potresti attuare con la paraculata del tipo ci vediamo ma in amicizia  cosi se fossa la tua tipa hai la scusa pronta e in tanto puoi vedere chi è questa



Ti spiego perchè ho un certo sospetto che possa essere lei.

Erano mesi che non ci sentivamo, non avevo dubbi che mi pensasse ma conoscendola sapevo anche che non me lo avrebbe mai scritto. Ed è stato proprio per questo motivo che ho installato l'app per i messaggi anonimi, per darle la possibilità di scrivermi.
Difatti poco dopo averla installata ho iniziato a ricevere messaggi molto intensi, come quelli che vi ho mostrato nel primo post. Quando ti scrivi molto con una persona inizi a riconoscerne lo stile, come usa la punteggiatura, che parole usa e non usa, etc...
Quei primi messaggi erano davvero molto alineati con il suo stile, moltissimo.
Questa persona mi scriveva tutti i giorni, un messaggio al giorno. Poi mi sono risentito con lei e ci siamo messi d'accordo di cenare assime due giorni dopo, io ero all'estero ed avrei dovuto viaggiare per due giorni per tornare e lei lo sapeva, le altre persone non potevano saperlo. I due giorni del viaggio, per la prima volta, non ho ricevuto messaggi anonimi.
Abbiamo cenato assieme, fatto l'amore ed ha dormito da me, abbiamo parlato molto. Avevo la sensazione che qualcosa in lei stesse cambiando. Quella sera ricompare un messaggio anonimo "Il saggio sa come far fiorire il sasso.".
Questa frase fa lei avrebbe molto senso, perchè è come dire che con le mie parole (dice spesso che sono saggio) la sto convincendo. Ma la stessa frase in bocca a qualsiasi altra ragazza anonima che senso avrebbe ?

Dopo il nostro incontro i messaggi cambiano un po' nello stile, diventano pun po' meno poetici e più 'sessuali' o semplci, ad esempio:



> Sei nudo o sei vestito? Era per sapere come devo pensarti mentre mi tocco, tesoro. Baci!





> Ti voglio



Inizio anche a percepire che mi scriva più di una ragazza, perchè io ogni tanto rispondo e sono loro stesse a non capire a chi io stia rispondendo:



> Non so che domanda ti abbiano fatto, ma io ho solo tanta voglia di fare l'amore con te. Temo di non essere la sola.



Tre Sabati fa ci rivediamo ed io questa volta le chiedo esplicitamente se mi ha mai scritto in forma anonima, lei mi dice di no, mi racconta che una volta voleva imbucarmi una lettera... ma non mi fa troppe domande sul perchè io le abbia chiesto quella cosa, ed è strano perchè la mia era una domanda particolare. Anche questa volta non ricevo nessun messaggio nel giorno in cui ci vediamo.

A metà di settimana scorsa quest'anonima mi chiede di vederci, io decido di non risponderle.

Venerdì è venuta da me ed è rimasta fino a mezzogiorno di Sabato, nessun messaggio in quei due giorni.


Questa ragazza è diventata molto selettiva, è bellissima e molto intelligente, è single da più di due anni ed oltre ad essere gelosa della propria singlitudine è anche dimostrazione di quanto sia selettiva. Non vuole fare cavolate, non vuole sbagliare, vuole essere sicura che io non la stia ingannando. All'inizio usava questo strumento per dirmi le cose che provava ma che non voleva scrivemi direttamente perchè non ci sentivamo più, poi quando abbiamo iniziato a rifrequentarci ha cambiato l'uso dello strumento ed ha iniziato ad usarlo per vedere se io veramente sono innamorato di lei oppure se faccio lo stupido con la prima che mi dice di essere bella e mi dice di volermi.

*Non sono affatto certo che sia lei, questa è solo una possibilità ! Una teoria.*

Ci sono però un sacco di indizi che portano a pensare che sia completamente un'altra persona è che non capisco se sono depistaggi ad-hoc oppure effettivamente sono indizi veri.

Ricordiamoci anche che potrebbe essere che mi scriva più di una ragazza.
- Un anonima mi ha detto che non ha mai avuto il coraggio di rivelarsi perchè temeva un rifiuto dato che non avevo mostrato interesse (Non mostro mai interesse per nessuna anche se mi piace);
- Mi ha detto che sa di me quel che si può sapere da una conoscenza breve, e quel che gli han detto amici in comune.
- Mi ha detto due cazoni che le piacciano e sono diametralmente opposte ai gusti della ragazza di cui sono innamorato.
- Mi ha scritto "Sono carina, giuro!"
- Mi dice "Cresco anche in giardino", questo mi pareva un indizio lampante che il suo nome avesse a che fare con fiori/piante.
- Per fare lo stupido rispondo che nel mio giardino ho l'erma sintetica e quindi non cresce nulla e lei "Nel tuo sarà sintetica, parlavo in generale.... Era per dare un indizio su chi sono!!!! Insomma proprio zero non ho speranze (((("
- Poi mi scrive "Mar", io faccio 2+2... cresce in giardino + Mar = Margherita !!! (ne conosco due). Rispondo "...g ?" e lei fa una faccina con l'occhiolino come a confermare.
Prendo coraggio, scrivo a Margherita in Whatsapp "Le cose che hai scritto... possiamo parlarne ?" e quella mi risponde "Eh ?!?!?!?" alché capisco che non è lei (confermato da uno dei miei migliori amici che è il suo miglior amico) e le dico "Scusa, ho sbagliato chat".

Questi indizi sembrerebbero indicare comunque che si tratta di un'altra persona, sempre che non siano depistaggi.

Quello che mi chiedo è... è possibile che nonostante questi indizi io non riesca a capire chi sia ? Mica ho 1000 ragazze innamorate di me, ho fatto un elenco di tutte le possibili e sono una 30, ho considerato quasi tutte quelle che avrebbero un senso ma nessuna coincide con tutti gli indizi.


----------



## Gas (5 Ottobre 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Ma una cosa non ho capito... se stai gia uscendo con la donna della tua vita, perchè sei interessato a questa potenziale nuova donna? Non hai gia ciò che vuoi?



Hai ragione da vendere. *Ci tengo a dirlo, a me non interessa nessun'altra donna tranne lei*.
Il fatto è che sono due anni che ci giriamo attorno ma lei non mi ha mai detto di si, addirittura non so neppure se ci rivedremo...
L'inverno scorso frequentavo una, quando lei è ricomparsa nella mia vita ho lasciato perdere l'altra e lei è risparita con il risultato che sono rimasto ancora solo.
Io voglio solo lei ma finché non iniziamo a frequentarci seriamente non vorrei lasciar perdere tutte le altre per lei e poi lei sparisce.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao posso chiederti che app utilizzi? Per scriverti in forma anonima devi avere il numero dell'altra persona o come funziona? Ti ringrazio.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Hai ragione da vendere. *Ci tengo a dirlo, a me non interessa nessun'altra donna tranne lei*.
> Il fatto è che sono due anni che ci giriamo attorno ma lei non mi ha mai detto di si, addirittura non so neppure se ci rivedremo...
> L'inverno scorso frequentavo una, quando lei è ricomparsa nella mia vita ho lasciato perdere l'altra e lei è risparita con il risultato che sono rimasto ancora solo.
> Io voglio solo lei ma finché non iniziamo a frequentarci seriamente non vorrei lasciar perdere tutte le altre per lei e poi lei sparisce.



Allora messa così è diversa... 
Non so cosa tu hai fatto per lei, non conosco te e non so che tipa sia lei, ma io penso che le situazioni che si trascinano a lungo sono sempre deleterie. Almeno per come sono fatto io... 
Io penso che quando ami una persona hai 2 possibilità: spalancare la porta e aprire totalmente, oppure... murare la porta per sempre. Lasciare lo spiraglio aperto non mi ha mai aiutato. 

Nel corso della mia vita ho dovuto sempre fare il primo passo, ma ho sempre tentennato.. finchè ho incontrato la mia ragazza , con cui sto da 4 anni. Quando ho capito che era quella giusta me la sono presa con tutto me stesso.... come ho capito che era quella giusta? Si lasciava prendere . Non scappava da me, mi voleva. Era felice quando la rincorrevo dopo una litigata, mentre ci abbracciavamo mi sussurava all'orecchio "menomale che hai la forza di rincorrermi... morirei se mi lasciassi scappare".
Sai, ci sono tante persone che mi hanno deluso e tante di cui mi sono pentito di aver perdonato .... ma lei no.
Lei mi ha sempre restituito con gli interessi tutte le energie e le forze che impegnavo e impegno per sopportare ed imparare ad amare i suoi difetti.

Ma tu sai meglio di me cosa fare, solo una cosa... vivi la tua vita come se fossi la versione migliore di te stesso.


----------



## Gas (5 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ciao posso chiederti che app utilizzi? Per scriverti in forma anonima devi avere il numero dell'altra persona o come funziona? Ti ringrazio.



L'app si chiama Sarahah, è una parola araba che significa onestà. Sta diventando molto popolare.
Quando ti registri ti crea un link tipo willywonka.sarahah.com da questo link le persone possono scriverti messaggi anonimi.
Quindi dopo che ti registri devi condividere il link perchè gli altri sappiano come poterti scrivere, io ad esempio ho fatto un post su facebook visibile a tutti con il link e spiegando che tramite quello possono mandarmi messaggi completamente anonimi.


----------



## Gas (5 Ottobre 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Ma tu sai meglio di me cosa fare, solo una cosa... vivi la tua vita come se fossi la versione migliore di te stesso.



Grazie per le confidenze ed i consigli. In linea di massima concordo con te che le cose trascinate non vanno bene ma qui sto facendo un eccezione per tanti motivi, alcuni sono scritti nell'altra discussione altri non li ho mai neppure condivisi.
Pensa solo ad esempio che io sono separato, con figli e molto più grande di lei. E questo è solo uno delle varie ragioni per cui non ci siamo potuti finora semplicemente lasciar andare.

Io sento che fra noi c'è qualcosa di speciale, e lei pure, l'ha confermato. Se no dopo due anni e con tutte le motivazioni che esistevano... non saremmo ancora qui a sognarci. Io non mollo, voglio che lei ci dia un'occasione, e forse proprio ora lo sta facendo.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Questa storia mi piace, potresti scrivere un libro 

Comunque non saprei come aiutarti, la faccenda è abbastanza complicata a quanto pare


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie per le confidenze ed i consigli. In linea di massima concordo con te che le cose trascinate non vanno bene ma qui sto facendo un eccezione per tanti motivi, alcuni sono scritti nell'altra discussione altri non li ho mai neppure condivisi.
> Pensa solo ad esempio che io sono separato, con figli e molto più grande di lei. E questo è solo uno delle varie ragioni per cui non ci siamo potuti finora semplicemente lasciar andare.
> 
> Io sento che fra noi c'è qualcosa di speciale, e lei pure, l'ha confermato. Se no dopo due anni e con tutte le motivazioni che esistevano... non saremmo ancora qui a sognarci. Io non mollo, voglio che lei ci dia un'occasione, e forse proprio ora lo sta facendo.



Allora punta dritto con tutte le forze che hai, non lasciarti distrarre na diente e da nessuna... Se senti che è il momento, affonda! In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Hellscream (7 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quest'estate nella sepranza che la donna della mia vita (QUI) prendesse l'iniziativa di scrivermi ho deciso di iscrivermi ad un app che permette alle altre persone di scriverti in totale anonimato ed ho pubblicato il link sul mio profilo Facebook visibile a tutti (anche a chi non è mio amico).
> 
> Poco tempo dopo ho iniziato a rivevere dei messaggi molto intensi ed importanti, ve ne incollo un paio dei primi:
> 
> ...



Gas, a me ormai quando leggo i tuoi post parte questa qua in testa... la tua vita sembra un film


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quest'estate nella sepranza che la donna della mia vita (QUI) prendesse l'iniziativa di scrivermi ho deciso di iscrivermi ad un app che permette alle altre persone di scriverti in totale anonimato ed ho pubblicato il link sul mio profilo Facebook visibile a tutti (anche a chi non è mio amico).
> 
> Poco tempo dopo ho iniziato a rivevere dei messaggi molto intensi ed importanti, ve ne incollo un paio dei primi:
> 
> ...



senza dubbio è una specie di acronimo, ma è indecifrabile per chiunque senza indizi, l'unica logica è quella temporale, le prime 4 lettere esprimono un concetto, le seconde 2 un altro, l'ultima potrebbe essere "la conclusione" (magari una parola tipo *I*nsieme)

Ma come ti dicevo, senza alcun tipo di indizio è impossibile capirci qualcosa, ogni lettere può voler dire di tutto...e anche la cosa di mandarla ogni ora ha poca rilevanza..insomma, non perderci il sonno, se sta persona vuole dirti qualcosa ha scelto un modo "da film" ma fatto male


----------



## Gas (9 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> senza dubbio è una specie di acronimo, ma è indecifrabile per chiunque senza indizi, l'unica logica è quella temporale, le prime 4 lettere esprimono un concetto, le seconde 2 un altro, l'ultima potrebbe essere "la conclusione" (magari una parola tipo *I*nsieme)
> 
> Ma come ti dicevo, senza alcun tipo di indizio è impossibile capirci qualcosa, ogni lettere può voler dire di tutto...e anche la cosa di mandarla ogni ora ha poca rilevanza..insomma, non perderci il sonno, se sta persona vuole dirti qualcosa ha scelto un modo "da film" ma fatto male



Nel frattempo il rebus è stato risolto, era AMOR OMNIA VINCIT, l'amore vince su tutto.
Ora la cosa strana è che non mi sta più scrivendo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il rebus è stato risolto, era AMOR OMNIA VINCIT, l'amore vince su tutto.
> Ora la cosa strana è che non mi sta più scrivendo.



Direi che avevo colto nel segno 

Però scusa mancavano delle lettere!

Mi spiace non scriva più, purtroppo in questo non so aiutare, io di chat o social sono stranegato..c'ho messo anni per capire come si fa su un forum come questo!


----------



## Eliott (9 Ottobre 2017)

Scusa ma ti é mai venuto in mente che potrebbe essere un tipo qualsiasi che ti vuole prendero per il culo? Di queste storie il web ne é pieno.


----------



## Gas (9 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però scusa mancavano delle lettere!



Sì infatti è una cosa strana. Togliendo solo due lettere non ha reso il rebus particolarmente complicato. DiavoloINme ipotizzava che le due lettere mancanti rappresentino un nuovo indizio ma a non viene in mente proprio nulla con OI.


----------



## Gas (9 Ottobre 2017)

Eliott ha scritto:


> Scusa ma ti é mai venuto in mente che potrebbe essere un tipo qualsiasi che ti vuole prendero per il culo? Di queste storie il web ne é pieno.



Sì, sarebbe possibile.
E' una cosa che ho escluso perchè leggendo tutti i messaggi ho notato che questa persona usa parole 'da donna', inoltre mi aveva chiesto di incontrarci e non ci siamo visti perchè io ho voluto evitare.
C'è anche un'altra cosa, la costanza. Questa persona mi ha scritto praticamente tutti i giorni per un mese e mezzo, difficile che un mio amico, per quanto burlone possa essere, protragga lo scherzo così a lungo.


----------



## wildfrank (9 Ottobre 2017)

Avvincente: roba da Dan Brown....


----------



## Butcher (10 Ottobre 2017)

A sto punto dai appuntamento e vai a spiare, se proprio sei curioso di capire chi possa essere.


----------



## Gas (18 Ottobre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A sto punto dai appuntamento e vai a spiare, se proprio sei curioso di capire chi possa essere.



Dopo quell'enigma non mi ha più scritto per giorni.
Ieri serea mi ha scritto due messaggi nell'arco di 5 minuti:

"Ho voglia di riempirti di amore."

"Mi manchi come l'aria quando non ci sei."

Ragazzi, io davvero non so chi sia.


----------



## Butcher (19 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Dopo quell'enigma non mi ha più scritto per giorni.
> Ieri serea mi ha scritto due messaggi nell'arco di 5 minuti:
> 
> "Ho voglia di riempirti di amore."
> ...



Credo proprio sia una perculata.


----------



## Gas (20 Ottobre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Credo proprio sia una perculata.



E' una possibilità, io ancora penso che non sia uno scherzo.


----------

